# Het mag van..., het moet van...



## ThomasK

Gebruikt iedereen deze uitdrukking? Ze is blijkbaar aanvaard, maar ik denk dat die mogelijkheid (modV + _van_) in geen enkele Europese taal bestaat. Of...? En zou dat een samentrekking zijn? Ik denk het niet, maar ik dacht wel even aan: "Ik heb toestemming van X/ Ik mag van X, maar ik vind dat totaal onaannemelijk, want trouwens onmogelijk bij _moeten_... 

Nu, wij kunnen heel veel samentrekken bij ModV: _Ik moet weg, Ik moet op, Ik kan niet weg, Ik mag niet binnen._


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Gebruikt iedereen deze uitdrukking?


Welke uitdrukking? Kan je een voorbeeld geven?


ThomasK said:


> En zou dat een samentrekking zijn?


Een samentrekkiing van wat?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor: zie de titel. Misschien had ik het een structuur/ constructie moeten noemen...

Samentrekking: "Ik heb de toestemming van X" > "Ik mag van X". Maar dat is geen samentrekking, maar mogelijk een parallelle constructie (de ene beïnvloedt de andere) en mogelijk is moeten van "besmet" door die eenvoudige constructie... Maar dat lijkt mij een "wilde" hypothese!


----------



## Peterdg

Ik begrijp echt niet waar je een probleem ziet, maar misschien ligt dat aan mij.

Bedoel je het volgende? : 

Dochter: "Papa, mag ik naar het feestje van xxxx? Het mag van mama."

Dat kan ook in het Spaans b.v.: "Se puede, según mamá."


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, zoiets, maar... Mijn Spaans is minimaal, maar is dat toch niet een variant? Ik bedoel: según = volgens? In essentie iss het wel hetzelfde, hoor, akkoord, maar die "segun" hangt niet van "se puede" af zoals "van" van "moet"... Of stel je ze toch aan elkaar gelijk?


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Of stel je ze toch aan elkaar gelijk?


Ja, waarom niet? 

Echt, ik begrijp niet waar je het probleem ziet.


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, in kleine dingen, zoals "volgens", en die komma... ;-) Volgens sommigen (velen?) zal ik wel spoken zien, maar ik meen een verschil te zien. Maar let wel,  in grote lijnen heb je wel gelijk: er lijkt een parallel te zijn. Thanks!


----------



## Red Arrow

Deze twee zinnen hebben nochtans een andere betekenis:

Ik mag niet naar buiten, volgens mama.
Ik mag niet naar buiten van mama.


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, u zegt wat ik denk. Of bedoelde...


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow said:


> Deze twee zinnen hebben nochtans een andere betekenis:
> 
> Ik mag niet naar buiten, volgens mama.
> Ik mag niet naar buiten van mama.


Inderdaad.

Maar, zoals jullie beiden zouden moeten weten, zijn vertalingen van idiomatische uitdrukkingen zelden één op één. Dikwijls wordt een ander voorzetsel gebruikt.

Als je A vertaalt naar B, en dan B letterlijk terug vertaalt naar A, kan je een andere uitkomst krijgen.

In dit specifieke geval, waar naar mijn mening, "het mag van mama" in het Spaans kan uitgedrukt worden door "se puede, según mamá", waar beide in dezelfde situatie kunnen gebruikt worden, kan de letterlijke vertaling van het Spaans naar het Nederlands toevallig ook terug vertaald worden naar iets wat een licht andere betekenis heeft. Dat wil niet zeggen dat de oorspronkelijke vertaling van het Nederlands naar het Spaans niet goed zou zijn.

Dus, omdat ik het probleem van Thomas niet begrijp, zie ik niet waar mijn argumentatie zou haperen.


----------



## ThomasK

"Zouden moeten" hoor ik niet graag. Ik vind dit een zaak van voortschrijdend inzicht, met kritiek, weerlegging, twijfel... Daarom zit ik hier graag.

Maar ik begrijp wel: 1 op 1 levert vaak onzin op. Ik opper alleen: zou dat in wezen als perfect hetzelfde functioneren? Mogelijk wel, hoor, maar ik ben altijd een tikkeltje argwanend in de zin dat ik mij altijd afvraag of parallellen wel zo parallel zijn. En dan leek RedArrows argument wel steekhoudend: het klonk in de letterlijke vertaling behoorlijk anders.


----------

